# French politics and potential changes to residency / healthcare



## CarZin

All,

I have posted previously trying to get some information on taxes and have a meeting with an expat CPA this week.

However, I have been reading over some of the political platforms between Macron and Le Pen. According to my quick reading, Macron has proposed that:
Only those who have passed a French exam AND have a job would get residency. 

Does anyone know how this might apply to pensioners? I suspect many people happily get their 1 year VISAs each year, but not having gone through the process, I don't know how much of a headache it will be. Experience appreciated.

Now, if Le Pen were to win, she has proposed a banning of reimbursement for healthcare for 2 years. I have read this won't constitutionally hold up, but crazier things have happened. The French healthcare availability for foreigners has been a huge point for us. 

Commentary appreciated, especially for folks that are living in France and get a sense of what is just talk and what is likely to be reality.

Macron v Le Pen: What are their policies for foreigners in France? (thelocal.fr)


----------



## Crabtree

What politicians say and what they do are generally the polar opposites


----------



## Clic Clac

Crabtree said:


> What politicians say and what they do are generally the polar opposites


Yes, there are more promises flying about at the moment than on a Benidorm hen night. 😅


----------



## Bevdeforges

Whoa, don't confuse "residency" with "permanent residency" - you become "resident" in France as soon as you arrive on your long-stay visa (at least for the term of the visa). To get a long stay visa (as a retiree, it's a "visitor visa") you have to show proof of private health care for the first year. During that first year you can enroll with CPAM, but the process takes "several" months and your insurance may or may not be refundable at short notice, especially if you don't get your final CPAM enrollment until shortly before your first titre de séjour ("residence permit") is up for renewal. To renew that titre de séjour you will need proof of insurance - which should be your CPAM enrollment by then. 

Disallowing foreign pensioners from joining the health care system would be a major, major change in the process. And don't forget that changes to the laws here are submitted to the Constitutional Court before they are promulgated if there is any question of constitutionality. All that added to the usual cautions about campaign promises ever coming to fruition, in France or anywhere else.


----------



## BackinFrance

I see the subsequent posts have been moved to the Bistro. Fair enough.


----------



## *Sunshine*

Bevdeforges said:


> Disallowing foreign pensioners from joining the health care system would be a major, major change in the process. And don't forget that changes to the laws here are submitted to the Constitutional Court before they are promulgated if there is any question of constitutionality.


On the other hand, allowing foreign pensioners who've never contributed into the system during their working years to join a public health care system encourages freeloading and is untenable in the long-run. 

Do you really think that preventing people who've not actively contributed to the system during their working lives from drawing social benefits will be considered unconstitutional in France?


----------



## BackinFrance

*Sunshine* said:


> On the other hand, allowing foreign pensioners who've never contributed into the system during their working years to join a public health care system encourages freeloading and is untenable in the long-run.
> 
> Do you really think that preventing people who've not actively contributed to the system during their working lives from drawing social benefits will be considered unconstitutional in France?


I don't believe it's unconstitutional except perhaps if applied to French citizens. The EU OTOH requires that access to the system be granted to EU citizens in the same terms as French citizens.


----------



## Bevdeforges

*Sunshine* said:


> Do you really think that preventing people who've not actively contributed to the system during their working lives from drawing social benefits will be considered unconstitutional in France?


French law works in strange and mysterious ways. There are some reciprocity agreements - particularly with other EU countries. But French taxes also get you when you least expect it, so it's debatable whether or not retirees are "contributing to the system" or not. And, before they went to this "all pensioners are covered" thing, the system for charging those not in active work was fairly direct in assessing a percentage of total income, with a reasonable allowance and cap. Far less costly than even the US Medicare system, at least if measured against benefits received for fees paid. (And in any event, there is still the need to obtain a mutuelle top up cover - which, in its own way contributes to the overall system.)


----------



## ko12

Bevdeforges said:


> ... And don't forget that changes to the laws here are submitted to the Constitutional Court before they are promulgated if there is any question of constitutionality. ...


Don't forget that if, after the 24th, we are referring to 'Madame la Présidente' the big(gest) danger is that she intends to govern substantially by referendum, thus bypassing the Legislative, the Constitutional Court, and even overriding the Constitution.


----------



## Bevdeforges

The Constitutional Council has the power to initiate changes to the Constitution but reading Article 89 leaves some doubts about whether they can change the Constitution by fiat after a referendum. And I'm sure that, just as many of the voters on the Left are currently planning their strategy for electing as many "opposant" members to the legislature should Macron win, I doubt their plans would change much if Madame LP were to win the second round. 

The French distinctly like to have a legislature that is not a rubber stamp to the President, and I think we may see this tendency this time around no matter who wins the final round. "May we live in interesting times."


----------

